# Lionfish Tournament Grand Prize $2,500.00



## Candy

The Emerald Coast Reef Association is hosting a lionfish tournament.
www.ecreef.org 

Rules and other information are posted on our forum under Tournaments and Contests.

Registration is ONLY $25.00 for a team of 2

Grand Prize ~ $2,500.00 Don Gaetz Champion of the Fishery Award
1st place ~ $1,000.00
2nd Place ~ $750.00
3rd Place ~ $500.00

If you need to contact me, please use this address: [email protected]


----------



## BananaTom

http://www.ecreef.org/reeftalk/showthread.php?t=2093

*In this thread, you will find:*
*Tournament Rules
Registration Form
Lionfish Turn-in locations and times & contact info for large collections 
Special or Important Announcements
Lists of Charter Operators that encourage lionfish removal 
Ongoing leaderboard
Lionfish Workshop Information
Lionfish Safety Information
*

*IMPORTANT:*
*Tournament Participants must register on the forum to be granted posting privileges.* (Click the word "Register" in the blue bar at the top of the forum and follow the directions.) You can read posts without registering but, if there are important messages that may affect you, *you will not be notified unless you are registered on the forum. Contact: [email protected] if you have registration problems.*

*Captains Meeting*
*Wednesday September 11, 2013 7-8pm Mitchell Building (right next to Valparaiso City Hall)
FWC donated lionfish t-shirts will be given away at the Captains meeting. First T-shirts will be given to those who registered earliest. Don't be late or you might miss out!

ECRA has a limited number of Hex Armour needle resistant gloves that can help protect you from stings. They will be available at the Capt. Meeting at our cost of $30.00. ECRA is making zero profit on the gloves.

Hand warmer heat packs will be provided by ECRA to all teams that show up at the Captains Meeting. 

See you there!*

*FREE Lionfish Educational Workshop*
September 12, 2013 6:30-8:00 pm
Discovery Dive World in Valparaiso 
Lionfish Information and Safety by: Candy Hansard
Lionfish Killing tips by: Rob Dietz ~ Winner of the prestigious "Don Gaetz Champion of the Fishery award" Killed 101 lionfish for the 2012 contest! 
Lionfish Filleting tips by: Stone Hansard

*Awards Ceremony*
Dewey Destin's on the Bay October 13th 
Lionfish fried up by their Fine Chef!
Florida State Representative Matt Gaetz to present the "Don Gaetz Champion of the Fishery Award" to the team that brings in the most lionfish over 500! More details to be posted 
__________________
Candy
Vice President
Reef Deployment Director


----------



## BananaTom

A FREE Lionfish Educational workshop is being held September 12, 2013 6:30-8:00 pm at Discovery Dive World in Valparaiso. Seating is limited RSVP to: [email protected] 

*Tournament Rules*

1. Registration is includes a team of 2 divers who are a lionfish killing team.
2. Register EARLY and attend the Capt. Meeting Sept. 11 at 7:00 PM Valparaiso City Hall and you will receive a lionfish t-shirt donated by the FWC
3. Early registrants (NLT Sept 13) will receive 2 entries for each team member ,in the consolation prize drawings. Everyone that turns in lionfish but does not place will be elegable to win one of many AWESOME consulation prizes. 
4. Regsitratants after September 13th will only receive 1 entry per team member for the consolation prize drawings.
5. By paying and registering for this tournament, you agree to abide by all rules of the tournament including releasing the Emerald Coast Reef Association and their Board of Directors (BOD) and, all partners and donors from any and all liability for any injuries to your person or property during your participation in any and all activities associated with this lionfish tournament (Including but not limited to: boating, diving, spearfishing, lionfish handling.)
6. By paying and registering for this tournament, you confirm that you are a certified diver.
7. It is the responsibility of each team to register on the FREE ECRA forum so that they will be kept informed of any turn-in location or time changes and, to have a place to ask questions. Go to: www.ecreef.org click on forum, click on register, follow prompts. 
8. If you are under 18 years of age, you are ineligible to participate without a parent or guardian providing a signature agreeing that the parent accepts full responsibility for your safety and the safety of your property and agrees that the parent/guardian alone is responsible and liable for any an all injuries to the minor or his property during any and all tournament related activities.
9. Registrations will be accepted through-out the tournament but you must pay & register prior to turning in lionfish for consideration. 
10. Registration fees are non-refundable
11. Lionfish must be kept on ice or frozen to keep them in good eating and research condition prior to turn-in. Rotten, obviously old, or freezer burnt lionfish will not be accepted. Lionfish that are severely damaged by the spearing ARE acceptable. 
12. Lionfish not consumed at the awards ceremony will be donated for lionfish research. 
13. Lionfish counting and measurements will be verified by a member of the Board of Directors of the Emerald Coast Reef Association or a person appointed by a member of the Board. 
14. 1st. 2nd & 3rd prizes will be determined by the total number of lionfish turned in regardless of size
15. The Don Gaetz Champion of the fishery award has a minimum requirement for winning of 500 lionfish turned in. In the event more than one team turns in 500 lionfish, the team with the greatest number of lionfish will win. In case there is a tie, both teams will get a Don Gaetz Champion of the Fishery Award Plaque and the Grand Prize and 1st prize will be added together and then divided evenly between the winning teams. If 3 teams tie, the 2 place prize will also be added in and the total of all prizes will be split evenly between all three teams and all three teams will receive a Don Gaetz Champion of the Fishery Award Plaque. Each member of the winning team/teams will get a “Don Gaetz Champion of the Fishery Award Plaque. 
16. Lionfish for the largest and smallest category will be measured on a measuring device provided by ECRA to insure consistancy. Pictures will be taken of the fish and the measurement with the team # assigned by ECRA to provide an indisputable record of size information for the largest and smallest lionfish. In the event of a tie on the largest lionfish, the fish will be gutted and weighed with the heaviest fish the winner. In the event of a tie with the smallest lionfish, they will be weighed ungutted and the lightest one will be considered the winner. If there is still a tie, the prize monies will be split evenly between the winners. The decision of the ECRA BOD Member will be final. 
17. All catch counts must be verified by an ECRA representitive.
18. Your picture will be taken with your fish at the turn-in and, research information will be recorded.
19. You agree to allow ECRA rights to use pictures of you and your catch to help further their educational mission. You agree to allow ECRA to use your picture in literature, presentations, on our website, etc. 
20. Only the registered team members may help in the lionfish killing and bagging. Both team members are allowed to spear and bag at the same time or you may have one spearing while the other helps bag. It is your preference. 
21. Only fish speared and bagged by registered members of a team may be entered in the competition.
22. NON-team member divers are NOT allowed to help in the underwater collection of lionfish in any way, including holding the catch bag or your spear. Only registered team members, registered on the same team, can help each other in the killing and bagging activities. 
23. Team members must bring their catch to the surface without other divers assistance. Team members may send their catch to the surface via a lift bag or other means of their choice, as long as non team members do not assist. 
24. Deckhands may lift your catch into the boat when you surface to assist a safe water exit. Deck hands may also hand you your gear when you enter the water prior to your decent. Once you begin your decent , only your registered team mate may provide assistance.
25. To keep the competition fair for all divers, the use of re-breathers during this tournament is prohibited. However, ECRA supports removing the regulation that prohibits the use of re-breathers while spearing in State Waters because, people on re-breathers can stay down longer and kill more lionfish! Please support that regulation change! 
26. If you are under 18 years of age, you MUST have a parent or guardian sign the registration form. Any underage registrants who fail to have parental or legal guardian signature on registration are NOT considered a participant in this tournament and any fish turned in by his/her team will be disqualified. 
27. For Research Purposes, the following information will be collected when you turn in your catch:

1. Team Members Names and Team Registration Number 
2. Date of Turn-in
3. Team member’s Name of the Person checking-in the catch
4. Dates of Catch
5. Total # of lionfish turned in (Picture of the team member/s will be taken after count)
6. Largest and Smallest fish (Pictures will be taken while fish is on a measuring device, to keep measurements consistent and to have proof of the size at the awards ceremony.) 
7. # of dives completed 
8. Water Depths of dives 
9. Maximum wave height on day of the dive/dives
10. Were you able to kill all the lionfish you saw off the reefs you dived? Yes / No
11. Approximate # of gallons of Fuel used for dive trip or cost of Dive Charter
12. Lionfish removed from State or Federal Waters ____ # State / ____# Federal
13. At least 1 team member’s signature verfying their team killed and bagged all lionfish turned in during the contest period
14. Signature of the ECRA representative checking in the fish​28. Un-sportsmanlike conduct will not be allowed. Warnings will be given once and if unsportsman like behavior continues, the team will be disquallified. The decision the Tournament Chairperson will be final in all disputes. 
29. You are responsible to deliver the fish to an approved collection location during the times posted on the ECRA forum. ECRA will make every effort to make sure that you can unload your fish as quickly as possible but you must be on time. Collections are run by volunteers so we need to respect their time and treat them right!
30. ECRA reserves the right to add or change any rules that are deemed necessary. Rule changes will require a majority vote of the ECRA BOD. (This has never happened before and is highly unlikely to happen but, it is impossible to foresee all situations that may need to be addressed.)


----------



## BananaTom

*Turning in the LIONFISH after you kill them

*You will need to register on ECRA’s FREE fishing and diving forum so that you will be allowed to post. Go to www.ecreef.org, click on forum then click on register and follow the prompts. During the month long tournament, if we need to make turn-in times or location changes, the forum is where we will make those announcements. You can ask questions here, post about your progress, find other divers to share fuel expenses, challenge other teams and, just have fun! Make sure when you register that you allow e-mails from the administrator, this is how you will be notified of any important tournament related information. 

• Lionfish Turn-In location and times will be listed on the ECRA forum under Tournaments and contests under the title of “Lionfish Turn-in info”. 
• Make sure to keep your fish well iced until you can turn them in to keep them fresh. 
• Lionfish will be counted and measured by ECRA’s appointed person in-front of at least one of the registered team members.
• Separate out your largest and smallest fish for measuring, prior to the turn-in count, to help speed the check in process.
• Be careful reaching into a cooler holding lionfish: lionfish spines remain venomous on ice! 

Most spearfishers have never hunted lionfish before. They have venomous spines that can sting you. They are really easy to kill but, you might want to learn some tricks for hunting, bagging, and just in case you do get stung, some first aid advice. 

For first time lionfish hunters or if you just want to improve your chances of winning, it is highly recommended that you attend ECRA’s FREE Lionfish Educational Workshop Sept. 12th 6:30 – 8:00pm at Discovery Dive World in Valparaiso! You can also find safety and hunting tips on the ECRA website. Go to www.ecreef.org and click on the lionfish information link on the left hand side of the page. 
__________________
Candy
Vice President
Reef Deployment Director


----------



## BananaTom

*You can register at the following locations beginning Monday Sept. 2 *

*Destin*
Scuba Tech - 850-837-2822
Emerald Coast Scuba - 850-837-0955

*Valparaiso*
Discovery Dive World - 850-678-5001

*Crestview*
Divers Emporium - 850-689-3483
*Divers Emporium will give a $1.00 credit towards your next dive charter for every lionfish brought on the Miss Teak charter boat, by their customers. *

*How to Register ONLINE:*
Go to: www.ecreef.org
Click on the DONATE button
Enter $25.00 for the donation
Click on "Add special instructions to the seller"
Enter the team members names
Submit Payment 
Then, copy, paste & print the registration form (Next Post) and send it to [email protected] 

*Register at the Captains Meeting:*
Where: Mitchell Building (Next to Valparaiso City Hall)
When: Wednesday September 11, 2013 7:00-8:00 pm
Payment by cash or check only at the captains meeting but, you can turn in your registration form there and pay online.

*Register by mail:*
Make checks payable to ECRA and send to: P.O.Box 273 ~ Niceville, FL ~ 32588
copy, paste & print the registration form (Next Post) and include it with your payment. 
__________________
Candy
Vice President
Reef Deployment Director


----------



## BananaTom

For Online or mailed registrations: Copy and paste in your word processing program then print, complete, sign and send to [email protected] 

*ECRA 2013 Lionfish Tournament Registration Form
$25.00 Registration FEE covers a 2 person team*

* By paying your registration fee, you agree to abide by all rules of the tournament. Date of payment is the official day of registration. Each registration form must be accompanied with a paid-in-full receipt, provided by the dive shop, that includes the registration #. Online Registrations via paypal do not requre a receipt. Registration fees are non-refundable. If both team members are unavailable to sign the form at the time of registration, the team member who hasn’t signed the form must do so at the Captains Meeting or, complete form w/ receipt may be e-mailed to [email protected]. 



*PLEASE PRINT CLEARLY*

Registration Date: _____________ 

Paid to: ___Dive Shop with: ___Cash ____ Check 

Paid via: ( ___ Online www.ecreef.org) (____Mail PO Box 273 Niceville FL 32588)
____Capt Meeting, ___ Tourny
************************************************** *****************

#1 Full Name _____________________________________Emergency Contact #________________
Are you 18 years or older: Yes / No If NO, You must register in person with your parent or legal 
guardian signing the registration form giving permission and accepting responsibility for your safety
at all times and agreeing to abide by the rules of the tournament.

E-mail ____________________________________ Best Contact Phone #: _______________________

Team Member signature:________________________________________ ___Date:_______________

Guardian Signature: ___________________________________________ ___Date: _______________

************************************************** *****************

#2 Full Name _____________________________________Emergency Contact #_________________
Are you 18 years or older: Yes / No If NO, You must register in person with your parent or legal 
guardian signing the registration form giving permission and accepting responsibility for your safety
at all times and agreeing to abide by the rules of the tournament. 

E-mail ____________________________________ Best Contact Phone #: _______________________

Team Member signature:________________________________________ ___Date:_______________

Guardian Signature: ___________________________________________ ___Date: _______________ 
__________________
Candy
Vice President
Reef Deployment Director


----------



## Candy

Wow! Thanks Banana Tom!

Hope a bunch of you guys will join the hunt!


----------



## Firefishvideo

Nice! Great job Candy!
Those prizes should get some attention, and a good turnout. Hope you have plenty of freezer space lined up!
Let me know about the video contest.


----------



## Candy

Sure will Scott, and thank you so much for sharing yours with me. We should have the prizes nailed down for the video contest soon but, anyone with a camera can go ahead and start shooting lionfish video's.

I have walk in freezers lined up to store the haul!

I can assure you, we are going to have a GREAT lionfish fry at the Awards banquet, the Chef for Dewey Destin's is going to be frying up our meal!


----------



## BananaTom

Candy said:


> Wow! Thanks Banana Tom!


*You are welcome.*

*I was looking for the rules, and it took me sometime to figure they were in a thread and not on an attached PDF.

So a little copy and paste, so it is easier to see here.

I an not a diver, but after watching that other video, it seems that spearing and placing in a bag is tooo slow.

Been thinking about a Lion Fish vacuum. 
*


----------



## Candy

Boy Howdy, if you get a lionfish vacuum figured out, let me know. I'll help you promote them!


----------



## Candy

My website volunteer put the rules and the registration on the website for easy downloading, this morning. (We're an all volunteer organization)

Anyone that wants to register online, just go to the donate button on our website and enter $25.00 in the amount box and before you submit your payment, click on "Special Instructions to seller" Enter your name and your team mate's name. Then just e-mail the signed and completed registration form to [email protected]


----------



## Candy

*Video Contest is now funded!*

*We have the prize money for the Lionfish Video Contest now!* 

Strap on those go-pro's or tote your favorite video camera and join the competition! 

*There is NO entry fee for the video contest*

*The best submitted video will be awarded $200.00*

We are interested in video's that show large populations of lionfish, lionfish killing sprees, lionfish feeding on our native fish, lionfish collection tips and tricks but, you might make a video with an idea that is even better that what we are thinking so, be creative and have fun!

Entries will be judged on content, video quality and production. We are interested in short videos (approx. 3 minutes) that we can use in presentations, educational lectures and on our website. The videographer will *ALWAYS* be listed any time video's are used for any purpose. ECRA reserves the right to use videos submitted to provide educational opportunities so, even if you don't win, you will be helping the fishery by increasing public awareness of the problem. Thanks!

Please submit video's in mpg, mpeg or Mp4. No 3-D. E-mail submissions may have to go through Drop-Box due to size. Submit to [email protected] or send CD to ECRA: P.O. Box 273 ~ Niceville, FL 32580 

All videos must be taken on the Florida Panhandle and, in 2013. Include a note telling the depth of the water or you can include a view of your depth gauge or computer in the video. (We do not need or want your coordinates!)

Video's submitted will be played at the awards ceremony and the winner will be announced along with the tournament winners. We'll have a BIG lionfish fry so, every one will be fed well. 

Video's should not be submitted with business names imbedded. 

ECRA is a 501 c3 non-profit that is working very hard to save our fishery so that we can all continue to enjoy fishing access for generations to come. 

Please take 5 minutes of your time to participate in a survey that we are conducting to help us put together a lionfish population control proposal. We want to be able to put together a program that will have the highest likelihood of success and your answers will help us do that. Go here: www.ecreef.org


----------



## captainmw

Thanks for taking the lead on this, Candy!


----------



## no woryz

captainmw said:


> Thanks for taking the lead on this, Candy!


+1 on that..... Thanks Candy...... I'm sure me & Firefishvideo will get some stuff your way shortly.......


----------



## Candy

Big smiles on that!

I am hoping that a lot of spearfishermen/women will take part in the tournament and the video contest.

At just $25.00 to enter the lionfish tournament for a team of 2 people, that breaks down to just $12.50 per person! That's a sweet deal considering the big pay-outs that are available.

When was the last time there was a spearfishing tournament in the Panhandle that had a top prize of $2,500.00? Even splitting it with your buddy, that will still be $1,250.00 EACH. Not too shabby! You can buy some nice dive gear with that booty! 

We are going to have prize drawings for everyone that enters and brings in lionfish but, doesn't place and...the prizes will be pretty nice! Everyone, regardless of their skill level or experience will have a chance to win. For a $25.00 entry fee, how can you go wrong?!


----------



## no woryz

I expect you will get some great turnout for the tourney..... Me, Mark, Scott & Alex are working out the details of our two teams.....were hoping to do well and earn a couple of dollars...

Clint


----------



## K-man

Very cool. Looking forward to putting that go pro to use and to killin lionfish. This tournament is going to be a lot of fun, can't wait. Thanks for all you are doing Candy! Mark


----------



## Candy

Can't wait to see all you guys! 

Now, all the rest of you spearfishers out there, come on and join the competition. You all have a great chance of winning some fantastic prizes and, you'll get a chance to have a great lionfish dinner, that you don't have to cook!

One of our board members is talking about starting a Calcutta to make the competition even more interesting. Anyone interested?


----------



## Candy

Register for the Lionfish Tournament tonight and get a FREE Lionfish T-shirt (while supplies last), air activated heat packs, and 2 prize drawing entries.

Lionfish Tournament Capt. Meeting Tonight!

Time: 7-8 pm
Location: Valparaiso City Hall Mitchell Building 
459 Valparaiso Parkway, Valparaiso FL 32580

*Registration is only $25.00 for a team of 2 divers*

Grand Prize: $2,500.00 for the ECRA "Don Gaetz Champion of the Fishery Award"
1st Place: $1,000.00
2nd Place: $750.00
3rd Place: $500.00
Largest Lionfish: $100.00
Smallest Lionfish: $100.00
Best Lionfish video: $200.00

Every participant that brings in lionfish has a chance to win because we will have a consolation drawing for lots of nice prizes that you can win, if you don't place. Register tonight and you will get 2 entries for two tries to win...just in case. 

You can also get Hex Armor gloves, at cost, at the Capt. Meeting for a $30.00 donation. (While Supplies Last) These gloves are needle puncture resistant and provide excellent protection from stings.

*FREE LIONFISH Educational Workshop*

When: Thursday September 12 6:30 - 8:00 pm
Where: Discovery Dive World in Valparaiso
92 John Sims Parkway, Val-p 32580

*At the workshop you will Learn:*
Lionfish Hunting techniques By: Rob Deitz, One of the 2012 Winners of the Prestigious ECRA "Don Gaetz Champion of the Fishery Award"
Lionfish invasion information and safety by: Candy Hansard
Lionfish filleting by: Stone Hansard

*You can also register for the tournament, at the Lionfish Workshop!*

If you have any questions, please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Candy

You can still enter the lionfish tournament. It runs until October 13th!

Contact me if you'd like me to e-mail a registration form or you can go to www.ecreef.org and down load it from the website.


----------



## Firefishvideo

Candy said:


> You can still enter the lionfish tournament. It runs until October 13th!
> 
> Contact me if you'd like me to e-mail a registration form or you can go to www.ecreef.org and down load it from the website.


 I'd love to see a bunch more divers in this tournament! CHECK OUT THOSE PRIZES!!!! even second or third is a LOT of money!


----------



## Candy

Today and Sunday are the last days of the ECRA Lionfish Tournament!

None of the prizes have been won...yet! Good luck to all who are participating!

Our last turn-in time is Sunday 5:30 at Dewey Destin's on the Bay. That's right next door to the Destin Marina and overlooking Crab Island.

We will have Representative Matt Gaetz there to present the "Don Gaetz Champion of the Fishery Award to the Team that brings in the most fish OVER 500!

Alex Fogg, a marine biologist and lionfish researcher will be there and will do some lionfish dissections and answer questions about the lionfish.

We'll have a TV there and will play the submitted video's and a slide show.

The Chef for Dewey Destin's will do a fillet demonstration and then cook the participants a wonderful lionfish dinner! 

And, we'll all be able to watch a spectacular sunset over the bay to end a great celebration. 

*There is NO entry fee for submitting video's* If you wish to enter a video, bring it to the Awards Ceremony Sunday Afternoon NLT 4:45. Please let me know you are coming by sending me an e-mail to [email protected]. I need to be sure we are prepared for everyone! Thanks and good luck videographers! Best Video Prize is $200.00! 

If anyone has lionfish pictures they would like to share for the slide show, please e-mail them to me! All I ask is that they be of lionfish in the Florida Panhandle. You do not have to be a participant in the tournament to share pictures but your pictures may help get the message out that we have a serious problem! I'm trying very hard to save our fishery and, any help you can give me is very appreciated! 


Thanks!


----------



## Candy

Anyone want to make a guess as to how many lionfish will be turned in by the end of the tournament tomorrow afternoon *(2:30 pm)* ??? That's total fish for the entire tournament.

Anyone that guesses correctly, I'll personally send you a crisp $5.00 bill! 

Oops, change that to read the first one who guesses correctly, I'll send you a crisp $5.00 bill! Posts must be posted NLT 2:30 with no changes.

Have fun!


----------



## jspooney

3076


----------



## BananaTom

*4,318, if I win, you can have the $5, and place it where you think.*


----------



## no woryz

1676


----------



## Candy

The Final Tally was: 1,737 lionfish killed!

Will post a few pictures tomorrow along with the winners list.


----------



## Gorfjdon

I have walk in freezers lined up to store the haul!


----------



## Candy

Several hundred lionfish were cooked up last night to feed the people at the lionfish awards ceremony. The remainder of the fish have been donated for research. 

Thanks for the offer of a walk-in freezer though, that was nice.


----------



## Firefishvideo

Here is the link for my 1st place video!


----------



## reefcreature

Love the video Scott.

Wendell


----------



## Candy

Congratulations Scott and Clint for winning 1st Place in the ECRA Lionfish Tournament and Congratulations to you Scott for Winning with the Best Video!

EVERYONE LOVES the video and I'm hoping that it will open a few eyes down in Cocoa Beach this week at the Lionfish Summit.


----------



## Berry

awesome video editing


----------

